# Empfehlung externe Soundkarte mit Coaxial S/PDIF Ausgang



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo, kann mir jemand eine externe Soundkarte mit Coaxial S/PDIF Ausgang empfehlen? Sie sollte möglichst günstig sein! 
Die Soundkarte soll an ein Notebook mit Windows 7 x64 angeschlossen werden und mit einem 5.1 Soundsystem verbunden werden, das leider nur einen Coaxial S/PDIF Eingang hat. 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2012)

Was für ein 5.1 System?

Was ist günstig?
Bitte einen Euro Betrag angeben.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was für ein 5.1 System?
> 
> Was ist günstig?
> Bitte einen Euro Betrag angeben.



An ein kleines Heimkino 5.1 System Philips HTS5520 

Sagen wir mal so 30 € für die Soundkarte.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

bei der nutzung von einem digitalausgang (spdif) reicht eine günstige karte, sogar onboard reicht, wenn es coax hat.
da braucht man keine extra sk kaufen.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> bei der nutzung von einem digitalausgang (spdif) reicht eine günstige karte, sogar onboard reicht, wenn es coax hat.
> da braucht man keine extra sk kaufen.


 
Ich möchte das Soundsystem an mein Notebook anschließen und das hat leider nur einen Stereo 3,5 mm Klinke Ausgang. Deshalb benötige ich eine externe Soundkarte mit Coaxial S/PDIF Ausgang.


----------



## sipsap (4. Januar 2012)

nicht erwarten, dass ganze inhalt deiner vorherigen posts erfasst wird 

willst du surround nur in filmen oder auch in spielen?


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

hab was gefunden:
Miditech Audioface II

EDIT: ach hat nur stereo, sry


----------



## sipsap (4. Januar 2012)

ist nur die frage, ob sie auch 5.1 spuren überträgt. da sie von thomann ist vermute ich mal, dass sie auf stereo ausgelegt ist.

ääääh hier stand murks.


----------



## Diavel (4. Januar 2012)

Hi,

erstmal die Frage ob du ganz sicher bist das in deinem Notebook ein SPDIF Ausgang verbaut ist? Wenn sitzt der nämlich im Klinkenausgang mit drin. Einige Notebooks haben sowas. 

Ansonsten geht halt sowas:Asus Xonar U1 Lite externe USB Soundkarte, Spdif 5.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

dazu:Optisch Koaxial Wandler inkl. Netzteil: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> nicht erwarten, dass ganze inhalt deiner vorherigen posts erfasst wird
> 
> willst du surround nur in filmen oder auch in spielen?


 
Am Notebook, wo die externe Soundkarte verwendet wird nur bei Filmen. 
Am PC wird die Onboard Soundkarte verwendet, die einen Coaxial S/PDIF Ausgang hat. 

Die externe Soundkarte wird also ausschließlich am Notebook verwendet.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

auf die idee mit dem adapter bin auch schon drauf gekommen. 
aber ist wohl nicht das, was der TE sucht geschweige von gesamtpreis deiner kombi.

da reicht auch ne einfache usb sound karte mit toslink + toslink-coax adapter.
kostet dann nur nen zwanni...


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erstmal die Frage ob du ganz sicher bist das in deinem Notebook ein SPDIF Ausgang verbaut ist? Wenn sitzt der nämlich im Klinkenausgang mit drin. Einige Notebooks haben sowas.



Nein, ich denke nicht, das soetwas vorhanden ist. Zumindest gibt es in den Realtek Audioeinstellungen nichts dazu.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

Gibt es denn keine externe Soundkarte die einen Coaxial S/PDIF Ausgang hat. Das man also keinen Adapter braucht?


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

doch schon, aber nicht für den preis. bzw hab nix gefunden. und ich hab lange gesucht...


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Soundkarte TerraTec Aureon Dual USB und einem Adapter?


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dieser Soundkarte TerraTec Aureon Dual USB und einem Adapter?


 nee das geht nicht, wenn du 5.1 haben willst.
da brauchst du eine usb soundkarte mit spdif ausgang, also toslink, das auch 5.1 unterstützt.
dann kannst du einen toslink->coax adapter verwenden.


----------



## sipsap (4. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> nee das geht nicht, wenn du 5.1 haben willst.
> da brauchst du eine usb soundkarte mit optischem spdif ausgang, also toslink.
> dann kannst du den toslink->coax adapter verwenden.


 
guck mal hin, die hat nen optischen ausgang 
was allerdings nich lange nicht heißt, dass sie darüber auch 5.1 überträgt.

ich zitiere:

16bit / 44.1 und 48khz
*Digitaler optischer Stereo-Ausgang*
Mikrofon-Eingang 3.5mm Klinkenstecker
Line Out 3.5mm Klinkenstecker
Geringe Stromaufnahme
USB 1.1 / USB 2.0 kompatibel


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

ja aber kein 5.1. habs vorhin falsch formuliert, wurde geändert...


----------



## sipsap (4. Januar 2012)

@TE

wird schwer in dem preisrahmen


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

Kann das Soundsystem (Philips HTS5520) überhaupt 5.1 über S/PDIF wiedergeben?


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

ja selbstverständlich. dafür ist es ja gedacht.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> ja selbstverständlich. dafür ist es ja gedacht.


 
Naja, obs dafür gedacht ist? Da ist ein DVD-Player eingebaut, es können also DVDs in 5.1 wiedergegeben werden.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

hab grad das gelesen:
http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/h/hts5520_12/hts5520_12_pss_deu.pdf

der hat Dolby Pro Logic II, DTS 96/24, Dolby Digital, DTS-DecorderDTS
also da sehe ich kein problem mit spdif und 5.1
geht auf jeden fall, dafür leg ich meine hand ins feuer...


----------



## sipsap (4. Januar 2012)

kann man so unterschreiben.


----------



## Joel-92 (5. Januar 2012)

super danke  in der Beschreibung des Soundsystems steht ja, das ein 3,5 mm Klinke Eingang vorhanden ist. Wenn ich mir ein passendes Kabel besorge und den Verstärker mit der Laptop Soundkarte über das 3,5 mm Klinke Kabel (ist ja nur Stereo) verbinde, spielt der Verstärker es dann über alle 6 Boxen ab oder nur Suboofer, Front links und Front rechts, also sozusagen 2.1?


----------

